# Strikers 2006 ECNL moving to Great Park



## Wasabi (Jun 4, 2019)

Strikers 2006 ECNL are moving to Great Park. We are looking for 2-3 quality players to join our team. 

If your daughter is looking for a tryout please contact coach Ramiro Alfaro @ (714) 788-4195.


----------



## Ramiro Alfaro (Jun 7, 2019)

We are relocating to "*Orange County Great Park*", I am looking for Center Defenders,  Outside Defenders and Outside Mid Fielders. If your are a "Soccer Player" that want's the ECNL challenge give me a call (714) 788-4195. Come talk to me and hear what our club has to offer.


----------

